# The Texas Furniture Maker's Show in Kerrville, TX Rocks!



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

Wow very nice stuff. I wish I were close enough to check it out…..I have family there (in fact they are scheduling a family reunion/50th anniversary out there after New Years) maybe some of them will check it out. Thanks for the post…and the info.


----------



## Rick_Boyett (Aug 9, 2009)

I would really like to go see it but I'm going to be hammered with a datacenter migration for the rest of the week.


----------



## Roz (Jan 13, 2008)

Those entries really demonstrate the high art of woodworking. I hope to be that good one day.


----------



## davidroberts (Nov 8, 2008)

Texas is not the first place I think of when it comes to high art and fine furniture, but this show is a true showcase of both. Top quality craftsmanship. I made the show last year. Made me drool. It is inspiring.


----------



## marka (Jan 31, 2007)

This years show was just as good as previous shows I've gone to here in Kerrville. Every piece is high quality craftsmanship even if you don't appreciate the style of the furniture. It is always a pleasure going to the show a few times each year. Quite the motivator.


----------



## gerrymorrell (Jan 14, 2009)

It was great to have two of my chairs at the show this year, but its a great learning experience also. The judges provide a critique of all the furniture that won an award the morning after the reception. They will also critique any other piece if requested by the furniture maker. 
The show jurors try to pick the furniture so there are a lot of different styles to see at each years show. Your entry has a better chance of winning an award if it is unique in its design or has some type of design change that improves the appearance of the piece entered. Finish and craftsmanship also are considered in the judging. 
I was happy to come away with a ribbon for an Honorable Mention at this years show for my double rocker after seeing all the great furniture at this years show.


----------



## mmh (Mar 17, 2008)

I'd love to see this, but I'm not in the area. Maybe we can view more photos? I love the unique and modern pieces. The presentation was well done too.


----------



## jwicks (Jul 9, 2008)

I went this year and really enjoyed the show. Free admission, lots of great furniture to look at and inspect/touch.

Most of the entries have a card with a paragraph explanation with them that explains the materials and finishes used. It was neat to see the joints and feel the finishes.

Unfortunately I only had about an hour to spend there, I planned to go back but it doesn't look like that will work out.


----------

